# Roaming Shores



## Ra0035 (Oct 21, 2004)

Has anybody ever fished Roaming shores in east of Chardon? I know its private but I have a buddy who has property on it. Thanks


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

its way east of chardon,its in rock creek.i have never fished it but always wanted to.you have to know someone that lives on it,and i dont so.this is what i know there are big crappie,bass ,cats and i have heard of big eyes but i have never been able to confirm it.it is a very large lake and deep.if you go and fish it let me know how you did,thanks matt.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Fished it last week for the first time. I cant really say much about it because I was swarn to secrecy. The lake is private and patrolled. I will say this, if you get the chance to fish it, dont pass it up.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I donot understand the mystic secrecy. It was written up in a major publication, a few years ago, as the best inland bass lake in the state of Ohio.
I have never fished it, my neighbor does on a regular basis.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I cant say as I understand it either. I'm just complying with the request of my host so he will take me again.


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

hmm, that makes no sense to me..especially if the lake is patrolled..


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

i have lived within 10-15 miles from it my whole life.have poured a hundred basements,pattios and driveways around that lake and still havnt got to fish it.guess ill have to buy a house out there.matt


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Ya, I guess you have to own a house or a lot to fish it. I was lucky to have the chance.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

cedar1 said:


> I cant say as I understand it either. I'm just complying with the request of my host so he will take me again.



then ya shoulda done this.....told everyone about yer day at the place but kept the name secret... thats what my one buddy does


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thats some sound advice sonic..


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

You need a RRC sticker on your boat,showing that you paid your dues


----------



## Ra0035 (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks, I'll let you gusy know how I do. I'm actually going to look at some property too, so maybe the fishing will make me want to buy


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I lived there for 5 years, just moved from there about a year ago, its great for bass and slab crappie,never caught or hear of anyone catching any walleyes through, does get fished alot by the people who live there, biggest problem I had was there are hardly any weeds to fish except for the extreme south end, most of it is deep up to about 40 ft with lots of the shoreline dropping right down to 15 ft or better a few feet out from shore, and yes you need a sticker on your boat to show your a member and usualy there is an old guy sitting by the only public boat launch checking to see if your sticker is current I have never ran into the pratrol boat out on the water but I know they do go out though.basiclly you need to own a house or a lot there or be taken out by someone who does


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I owned a lot on Browning Point on Roaming Rock Shores back in the early 80's.I sold it when I bought my home on Lake Rockwell.The fishing is some of the best you will find in NE Ohio if you know someone that owns property.I fished it up until 2 years ago when my friend sold his property.It is private and is patrolled by security.There are some very beautiful homes along the lake, mostly summer homes for the wealthy.The lake was dug by the Corp Of Army Engineers and Rock Creek was dammed up to make the lake.It is very deep right from shore and holds some nice fish.The bluegill and crappie are huge and in numbers throughout the lake.I missed a crappie right at the dock my last time out that had to go 5+ lbs. The bass fishing is also very good with 5-7lbs fish everywhere.If you have a chance to fish it legally, don't pass it up............Mark


----------



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

How do you go about finding property on this lake?


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

About six years ago,I ran a route that had a stop in Orwell.One of my clients there owned a home on this lake.After hearing all the stories about the fishing there,I asked him if there was anyway I could fish there,Of course the answer was what everybody already has said,you either have to own property there,or know someone who does.Anyway,the guy did offer to take me out on the lake in his boat,which I accepted-duh! Unfortunately he didn't want me to fish,he just drove me around the lake and let me check things out,and showed me a few of the spots where he fishes.The southern end had a bunch of nice looking cover,and I seen two guys in one boat catch a nice bass from that area.After the little tour on the lake,he showed me a few of the lots that were for sale,and the clubhouse.I know I would love to live in that area,lots of nice smallie streams and a lot of good lakes nearby.BTW,this guy did tell me that the lake was stocked with walleyes.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Urnso, here you go:
http://www.roamingshores.org/
My cousin who is now in Iraq owns a beautiful lakeside house out there. I've only been out there on a few weekends when all the boat traffic, waterskiers, jetskis, etc made for tough fishing. I haven't really tried very hard, just a few casual casts from the dock. The lake is narrow and can get crowded.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

River Walker said:


> ...Unfortunately he didn't want me to fish,he just drove me around the lake and let me check things out,and showed me a few of the spots where he fishes...


Ouch! Man that's like getting invited to a fancy restaurant and being told to just sit there and watch me eat steak & lobster.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I wish I would have kept my 3/4 acre lot.I paid $3,000 for it back in 1984 and sold it for $7,000 in 1987.The same size lot now goes for $88,000-$100,000 depending where its located.Keep in mind, besides the cost of the lot there are also association fees due each year, and even undeveloped land is assessed water and sewage fees($550.00 per year back in 1987)+ yearly property taxes........Mark


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Bringing this back up. 
I’ve been invited to fish there by a coworker who has a house on the lake. She stated I can’t use my boat as I have to have a sticker to launch at the only ramp as been stated. But, she said I can drop my kayaks in the lake off of her yard and fish. 
Is that OK? She doesn’t boat/fish or anything like that so I don’t really want to take her word as I don’t think she knows the rules.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Ill go with you!!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

My mom lives there, awesome bass lake. Go fish it. However if you plan to bring your boat know it must display lot number


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks bassslayer. A boat launched from the ramp yes. But what about a kayak launched from her lawn? Does that need a sticker too?


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> Thanks bassslayer. A boat launched from the ramp yes. But what about a kayak launched from her lawn? Does that need a sticker too?


Been living at Roaming Shores for 42 years. Boat ramp has electronic gate and security cameras. Kayaks and/or canoes of property owners don't need boat stickers, just property owner lot numbers on each side. 

JFYI...You could probably get away with launching your kayak at your friends lot and fishing. However, be advised that the lake is patrolled and if you should/would get caught Roaming Shores police will charge you with trespassing. Hope this helps..


----------



## jkom5 (Oct 17, 2019)

Lewzer said:


> Bringing this back up.
> I’ve been invited to fish there by a coworker who has a house on the lake. She stated I can’t use my boat as I have to have a sticker to launch at the only ramp as been stated. But, she said I can drop my kayaks in the lake off of her yard and fish.
> Is that OK? She doesn’t boat/fish or anything like that so I don’t really want to take her word as I don’t think she knows the rules.


Hey Lewzer. I have a home on the lake out there. Don't own a kayak, boat only. I think that for kayaks, you just need whatever the state of Ohio requires. You do not need a Roaming Shores sticker. But you do need to have stickers of the persons lot number. You should be able to find the info here...






Boating Information – RomeRock Association







www.roamingshores.org


----------

